# New TTS Sepang Blue



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

Greetings from the States! Just acquired a Sepang Blue TTS and anxious to show it off.. Been dying for an Audi in this color for years.. loving it so far!


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's a real beauty mate  Congrats


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome. 

Lovely, really suits those 20" wheels. 8)


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

Mr R said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Lovely, really suits those 20" wheels. 8)


I wish the roads in Washington did too..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I can't make head nor tail of this thread !

Where 's the photos ?

What's with all these emoji codes on the next post,is this a new trend or something instead of using the smilies on the panel :?


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

Same here all I can see are no entry signs in boxes ??


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

It's the new stealth paint, perfect for avoiding speed cameras :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

[emoji 123] [emoji 1234] [emoji 54321] [emoji xyz] [emoji WTF] :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> I can't make head nor tail of this thread !
> 
> Where 's the photos ?
> 
> What's with all these emoji codes on the next post,is this a new trend or something instead of using the smilies on the panel :?


Oh wow you're right!  Here TToday, gone tomorrow.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > I can't make head nor tail of this thread !
> ...


 [emoji 6689012]


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep, can't see no pics or emojis lol


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Think that emoji stuff is what you get when you use the Tapatalk app from your phone to post. Its smilies function isn't properly supported.
As The Yeoman is from the States perhaps the FBI have pulled his pics as a security risk.  [emoji 536] [emoji 2468]


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Very good everyone! :lol:

[emoji buggered]


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Think that emoji stuff is what you get when you use the Tapatalk app from your phone to post. Its smilies function isn't properly supported.
> As The Yeoman is from the States perhaps the FBI have pulled his pics as a security risk.  [emoji 536] [emoji 2468]


Hope the Feds didn't shoot him as well [emoji cops with guns]


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Any pics yet ??

emojoless..


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm a wanker.. it's fixed


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

After all that :lol:

Any idea what kind of reaction the TT is getting over in the States ?

Is it being greeted with a lot of enthusiasm for example compared to other brands ?


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

leopard said:


> After all that :lol:
> 
> Any idea what kind of reaction the TT is getting over in the States ?
> 
> Is it being greeted with a lot of enthusiasm for example compared to other brands ?


Audi does zero marketing on it over here, so not many people outside of the enthusiast groups are even aware the mk3 has arrvied... It seems to be only selling around 200 units per month.

It sure gets the looks, though.. I think the more aggressive style will attract more buyers. Up to this point it has been referred to as a "hairdressers" car over here amongst some..


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Really nice car looks lovely in sepang with the 20"alloys.
Wish I'd gone for the 20s now!


----------



## raleighdog (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeoman, GREAT car! I'm new here and hence can't PM you. Would you mind PMing me? I'm down in Richmond and on the verge of buying a TTS and would love to ask you a few questions. Thanks!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Landed at JFK about two hours ago and as I got into the worlds smelliest Prius, I saw a white mk3 s-line. It was certainly getting a lot of attention, looked superb.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

On the plus side the cab driver did tell me how to solve the Middle East.


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

raleighdog said:


> Yeoman, GREAT car! I'm new here and hence can't PM you. Would you mind PMing me? I'm down in Richmond and on the verge of buying a TTS and would love to ask you a few questions. Thanks!


Sure! Let me know any questions!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks nice mate.

Shame about the parking though, I'm sure you'll be able to get it between the lines soon. Car park was pretty congested.


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> Looks nice mate.
> 
> Shame about the parking though, I'm sure you'll be able to get it between the lines soon. Car park was pretty congested.


Thanks

I passed on the self park option


----------



## raleighdog (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Yeoman.

Which dealership did you use? I'd heard and read, and now I've found that West Broad in Richmond isn't very good, so I'm working with Flow in Charlottesville. They have been fantastic to this point. West Broad sales guy and their tech specialist couldn't figure out how to put their TTS into Sport view on the display. I had to Google it. We were discouraged when we wanted to test drive the TTS and were told that they are "trying to keep the miles low on it." NOT a good way to try and make a sale.

Did you test drive the TT/TTS with 19' inch wheels to compare against the 20s? How's the ride on the 20s?

Lastly, what packages did you choose and what percentage of MSRP did you pay for yours?

Thanks very much. Enjoy that new car this weekend!

Jim


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

raleighdog said:


> Thanks Yeoman.
> 
> Which dealership did you use? I'd heard and read, and now I've found that West Broad in Richmond isn't very good, so I'm working with Flow in Charlottesville. They have been fantastic to this point. West Broad sales guy and their tech specialist couldn't figure out how to put their TTS into Sport view on the display. I had to Google it. We were discouraged when we wanted to test drive the TTS and were told that they are "trying to keep the miles low on it." NOT a good way to try and make a sale.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Went to Audi of Arlington just outside of DC.. treated me pretty well with no limitations on the test drive. They were the only dealer in the area with a Sepang Blue TTS so didn't try any others.. Only drove my car, so can't comment on the difference between the 19s and 20s.

I got the loaded model sans full leather seats. I much prefer the seats with the alcantara inserts, so no problem there. Sticker was $59,500 and got it for $55K.. Audi is being pretty aggressive with pricing so $4-5K off pretty easily done. Good luck!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice looking ride

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raleighdog (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for that information. I really appreciate it.

I'm having a devil of a time deciding on Sepang versus Daytona Gray. Just worried I might tire of the Sepang over time. It is stunning however!


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Very nice!!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Lovely car 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

raleighdog said:


> Thanks for that information. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm having a devil of a time deciding on Sepang versus Daytona Gray. Just worried I might tire of the Sepang over time. It is stunning however!


Daytona was my second choice.. can't go wrong!


----------

